# Mitakon 50mm F0.95 review



## ajfotofilmagem (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## Maximilian (Jun 22, 2020)

Interresting, thanks.

I wonder how a 1966 Zeiss Super-Q-Gigantar 40mm f/0.33 (linked to petapixel) would perform on a modern high MP DSLR


----------



## Ozarker (Jun 23, 2020)

I always like these reviews.
For some reason, the Mitakon's have tempted me to buy. This one, especially. It's too bad about the aperture blade shape.


----------



## padam (Jun 23, 2020)

If you thought the RF 28-70mm f/2L was heavy, this manages to top it.
But seeing the examples, it is puzzling that they couldn't make the mirrorless version somewhat better.
I'd rather 'choose' obvious EF 50mm f/1.2L for the same price or something like an OM 50mm f/1.2 or similar which is more than 1kg less.


----------



## Joules (Jun 24, 2020)

padam said:


> If you thought the RF 28-70mm f/2L was heavy, this manages to top it.
> But seeing the examples, it is puzzling that they couldn't make the mirrorless version somewhat better.
> I'd rather 'choose' obvious EF 50mm f/1.2L for the same price or something like an OM 50mm f/1.2 or similar which is more than 1kg less.


This is the DSLR lens, just tested on mirrorless.


----------



## padam (Jun 24, 2020)

Joules said:


> This is the DSLR lens, just tested on mirrorless.


I am well aware of that, I pointed out seeing how this DSLR lens renders, they could have done a better job with that at well (maybe a mk4 coming at some point...)


----------



## Ozarker (Jun 24, 2020)

padam said:


> If you thought the RF 28-70mm f/2L was heavy, this manages to top it.
> But seeing the examples, it is puzzling that they couldn't make the mirrorless version somewhat better.
> I'd rather 'choose' obvious EF 50mm f/1.2L for the same price or something like an OM 50mm f/1.2 or similar which is more than 1kg less.


Stunning that it outweighs the Canon. Both are beasts, aren't they?


----------



## SecureGSM (Jun 24, 2020)

padam said:


> I am well aware of that, I pointed out seeing how this DSLR lens renders, they could have done a better job with that at well (maybe a mk4 coming at some point...)


I am glad that you pointed the rendering out. Thought it was a bit of a flop in that department. Was looking at the thing On a small screen but thought : I’d better give it another go on a proper screen before coming e to a conclusion. Well.. doh... you nailed it... it’s big though


----------



## Joules (Jun 24, 2020)

padam said:


> I am well aware of that, I pointed out seeing how this DSLR lens renders, they could have done a better job with that at well (maybe a mk4 coming at some point...)


Sorry, I missed your point.

I agree that this is not looking to spectacular. There seems to be a haze that makes the background look weird to me.


----------

